# Klaus Hempfling



## Lois (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey everyone,

do you guys know Klaus Hempfling ? (www.hempfling.com)
and do you guys have ever followed a course from him? And did you liked it?
Sorry if my english is bad 

www.youtube.com/nature2promtion here you can see some of his video's.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

video can not be found, but form his website he seems alright, just another Natural horsemanship clinician with an English style riding background.


----------



## Lois (Jan 24, 2009)

no he doesn't really do 'natural horsemanship'. He doesn't want his way to be called a methode. 

and sorry here are the videos!
www.youtube.com/nature2promotion


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Very cool guy. I am reading his book right now, What Horses Reveal. Basically sorts out horses in character groups and explains in depth of what they're like, what rider suits them best and how you would go about training that particular group. Very fun.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Lois said:


> no he doesn't really do 'natural horsemanship'. He doesn't want his way to be called a methode.
> 
> and sorry here are the videos!
> www.youtube.com/nature2promotion


NH is not just carrots sticks. NH is used in all disciplines.

His way of teaching is very close to what is done to Baroque type horses and he isn't the only one that does it like that.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I thought he did some dressage work...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

...what exactly is horse meditation?
And how does he give you a profile of your horse by just looking at a picture?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I have two of his books - Dancing with Horses and What Horses Reveal. I like some of his theories in Dancing with Horses, but What Horses Reveal comes off like palm reading to me.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I bought the video Dancing w/ Horses the Art of Body Language and it SUCKED! $47.50 for NOTHING! I don't about the other videos/books, but the one I bought was dumb.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I have the Dancing with Horses video. I love his work. I don't consider him NH along the lines as Parelli or some of the others. I really like Hempfling. He's got a very good style and it's easy to learn. I haven't gotten his DVD's yet but that's on my list as I'd like to see how it's done on video rather than just reading about it.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I had the one video that went with dancing with horses, but have since sold it. I really don't think you could get the full understanding with just the video without reading the book. The video is more of a supplement that lets you visualize what he was saying in the book - on its own the video is incomplete.


----------

